# f/s group of 16 geophagus 8 left pics added



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I am selling my group of geos. Looking to do a different setup.
First 2 Surinamensis all around 6"to 7" $75 obo
2 left Daemon 3.5" to 6" $40 for all 2 obo
SOLD 3 Tapajos 1 is 3.5" and the others are 5.5" $60 obo SOLD
5 Jurupari 3-3.5" $65 for all 5 obo PENDING
1 Argyrostictus 4.5" $15 obo
pirces will be better if whole group is purchaced. pm or call my cell 778-837-7380 Doug. bring your own bucket and will not deliver. no pics but feel free to come view. I live by gateway skytrain station in surrey.

Daemons


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

good deal free bumb these are great fish all of them


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Whoops...sorry, Free bump  These are good prices for this size of Geophagus!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Red heads sold


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Must........resist..........


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you doing man. Why are you selling all of your fish? Nice looking fish for whoever buy. Good luck with the sale


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I anyone buys the rest all at once then only $215 on stead of $260


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do you have any pictures of the surnamensis


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have an email or a cell that accepts pictures. I can send you them 778_837_7380. Doug.text me with what pics you want and ill send them to you.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump bump bump bump bump.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

One surinamensis sold only 2 left. $75 obo


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bunko bump bump.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

5 Jurupari 3-3.5" $65, are they still available?


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they are still for sale. Pm for more info


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish still for sale. Pm if you are interested.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to top. Sill looking for good homes.


----------

